# buildings



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Making buildings Today from (here). I will take some pictures when done.

I would rather do something with more detail, but my son is 3, and I want him to play with this set. I figure on printing these out and gluing them to wood blocks.

free is nice


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Here they are. A lot of mess up's, but it was fun to make them.
Sorry about the shaky video.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I am also working on a small layout for my kids. All the buildings are paper models that I put together myself.

Here is a nice collection of buildings:
http://www.wordsworthmodelrailway.co.uk/

It is not an "US" architecture but should be good for kids.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

These were paper printouts as well. I had made 3 of them, and my kid caved in the roofs. So figured I would glue them to wood blocks. 

Thanks for the link, I will check it out


----------

